# Dell Studio 1535 sobrecalentamiento a 85 grados y se apaga.

## luisx

hola a todos, les traigo un problema para que me orienten sobre cual podria ser.

lo que pasa es que cuando emergo 1 paquete pesado y el portatil llega alos 85 grados se apaga asi bruscamente. se que es por el exceso de temperatura. pero antes no hacia eso y tiene 5 meses que la compre. lo mismo pasa en windows si corro un juego.. gentoo lo e tenido siempre y hasta e visto la posibilidad de cambiarlo por arch, pero es un desastre con los drivers ati propietarios xd. 

bueno el procesador es un intel core 2 duo t5800 de 2.0 ghz y en las especificaciones dice que aguanta hasta 85 grados, pero no es normal que llegue alli tan rapidamente. la portatil es un Dell Studio 1535.

dell mandara un tecnico a cambiarme la mother board y el procesador. dicen que con eso se compondra.

nota: el ventilador si trabaja y cuando el equipo entra en compilacion aumenta su velocidad como es normal pero la temperatura llega a los 85 enseguida!.

tambien cheque el ventilador y no tiene tanto polvo , tiene poco pero esperare al tecnico para que el lo limpie.

saludos y espero su respuesta.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Lo mas probable es que se este llenando de polvo el portatil y tenga que llevarlo a revisar, porque es anormal que suba asi la temperatura, podria ser la causa que el cooler fan en su interior este llenandose de polvo o algun componente del mismo portatil

espero que le sirva

Saludos!!!

----------

## luisx

vere si el tecnico que viene puede limpiarlo ya que yo no quiero meterle mano   :Laughing: 

----------

## pelelademadera

sip. en gral es polvo. pero si llega muy rapido a los 85º debe ser que el disipador debe estar suelto del micro, o no hacer buen contacto.

es raro que llegue a esa temperatura muy rapido con solo tener el cooler ocn polvo..

saludos

----------

